# Broken collarbone



## Guest

Damn Joe you really snapped that one...

speedy recovery mate.


----------



## FLuiD

Wow that's definitely a complete break wow. I broke mine over 10 years a go and tore my rotator cuff.. It will never be the same!


----------



## Guest

After falling on mine today I backed off a bit... Dont want to be out of Jiu Jitsu training at all. Luckly I have alot of muscle packed on my upper body. I hurt right now though lol.


----------



## Reede

Looks bad but its a fairly clean break, do you need to get it pinned? A workmate of mine stacked his bike and his collar bone was fragmented so he had no choice but to have it pinned/plated.


----------



## Guest

FLuiD said:


> Wow that's definitely a complete break wow. I broke mine over 10 years a go and tore my rotator cuff.. It will never be the same!


+1

Broke my when i was in grade 5, still cant bench press anything over 225 pounds because it hurts so much


----------



## iKimshi

Shit that looks like an exact replica of when I broke my collar bone. I broke both my left and right collar bone during soccer. Hope your healing goes by quickly.


----------



## WolfSnow

Oooh Thats rough. I broke my arm first day riding... 
Hope you recover quickly enough to catch some riding before the season ends.


----------



## NYSnow

If that was my clavicle fracture I would get a second opinion from an orthopedic surgeon. It is a completely displaced clavicle fracture with some comminution and a cortical split distally. That might be indicated for operative treatment with a plate/s and screws or possibly pin fixation. In any case a second opinion never hurts. I would suggest looking for a orthopedic surgeon who specializes and is fellowship trained in orthopedic trauma. Good luck.


----------



## earl_je

First off, Clavicle fractures are very common. Not much to worry about since practically all of them heal on their own. Because of this fact, doctors immediately say you dont need surgery for it. Certain circumstances though(open fracture, compromised structure due to misalignment) an ortho will do surgery immediately. Otherwise, they won't even touch it. You can, however, insist having it pinned. Athletes almost always have surgery to regain most/all of their function back. Ask an ortho and odds are, they'll say "...completely up to you"

Next, I'm under the impression the doc you saw has little experience with sports injuries. Figure of 8 straps/splints is the common/automatic type they'll order. This will also put a lot of pressure on the fracture area and will be very painful! An ordinary immobilizer (think sling strapped on to your waist) will support it just as good, maybe even better.

Keep the shoulder, elbow and wrist moving. It speeds up the healing and keeps the joints from getting stiff.


----------



## NYSnow

If that was my clavicle fracture I would have it plated, especially if there is any tenting of the skin. That may not heal as it is completely displaced and even if it does heal it will be a malunion. In any event I would go see an orthopedic trauma surgeon in your area for a second opinion.


----------



## earl_je

NYSnow said:


> If that was my clavicle fracture I would have it plated, especially if there is any tenting of the skin. That may not heal as it is completely displaced and even if it does heal it will be a malunion. In any event I would go see an orthopedic trauma surgeon in your area for a second opinion.


I agree. If it were mine as well, I'd have it pinned/plated. Just because of how active I am and how active I want to be, I don't want the pain to keep me from doing stuff later down the road. No guarantees the pain will be completely gone even after pinning, but at least the chance of your shoulder getting so much better functionwise will be significantly higher than leaving it be.


----------



## NYSnow

earl_je said:


> I agree. If it were mine as well, I'd have it pinned/plated. Just because of how active I am and how active I want to be, I don't want the pain to keep me from doing stuff later down the road. No guarantees the pain will be completely gone even after pinning, but at least the chance of your shoulder getting so much better functionwise will be significantly higher than leaving it be.


I agree completely and operative fixation would allow some early motion. Either way I hope you have a great result. Good luck.


----------



## Jeffksf

Since I have 2 kids at home that I take care of part time and have heard from many others that have broken theirs very similarly and have just let them healed as is I will be letting it heal as is.


----------



## tschamp20

broke mine in tenth grade,nearly compound fracture. worst pain i have ever felt.


----------



## PaulyMolitor

I Broke mine about 10 days ago. I don't have insurance and am letting it heal on it's own. Wish me luck!


----------



## twin89

fractured mine when i was 6, but nothing like this, looking at this makes me cringe, especially early in season...

i wish you a speedy recovery


----------

